# How to print Picture on #10 envelope?



## marie500 (May 6, 2002)

I'm trying to print a simple photo and about 3 lines of short text on the outside of a #10 envelope but I'm having the worst time! I'm giving game tickets to a friend and want to put a picture of him meeting one of the players. I won't get into everything I tried.. .but nothing worked. I wanted to decorate the envelope a little, and thought it would take two minutes.. Surely this can be done?


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

what programs are you using for this... I have an ancient version of Hallmark that does this easily...

best to atleast hint at what you have tried...









Make a new canvas the size of the envelope... set it all up the way you want it the send it to the printer making sure in the printer properties that you are set for the envelope size...


----------



## marie500 (May 6, 2002)

I have Paint, Word, Irfranview, Photoshop7 and have tried printing it in everything except Photoshop which I don't know how to use. It seems to layout in Word and Paint looking fine but then prints crazy. I resized the picture, tried different font sizes. I get pieces of the picture, or just the text, or no picture parts. I changed printer settings, did that first thing. I started out using Word's "Envelopes and Labels" tool "add to document" but it wants to put it in the recipient's address space which is halfway down the envelope. I want it to be printed on the whole front of the envelope. Tried printing in Paint.
Irfanview rescues me from most problems but not this time. 
So I just have ordinary basic stuff, no special greeting card programs or anything else like that.
Thanks for trying to help - any ideas given my shortage of extra programs?

I think I posted in the wrong forum but don't know how to ask the moderators to move it, the FAQs mention it but I'm missing something. There used to be a Report button on you own posts, wasn't there? 

P,S. About the Paint canvas, I did that - measured it perfectly, set the printer, but got a grab-bag of odd results.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Look here at Avery and maybe they have something.

http://www.avery.com/us/software/index.jsp


----------



## Raised Grain (Feb 27, 2006)

In Word, have you tried "file", "page setup", "Paper size", find envelope #10, select it, choose the orientation you want, click OK and begin configureing your envelope.


----------



## marie500 (May 6, 2002)

I didn't know about that Word feature but it seems like it should do what I want. I haven't had any success so far - - having a lot of trouble placing text where I want it. I got the picture in and changed margins so it would completely fit and that worked..but the text boxes can't be moved (?) and that is a problem! Totally my fault because I don't know how to use Word very well and don't know the tricks. I will keep plugging though.

I plant to use the templates (HP too) for other projects. They won't let you inseert text beyond their strictly-defined fields but I really like them anyway. I've tried the HP ones in the past for odd-sized papers and they do come out pretty good! Thanks for reminding me about these.


----------



## Raised Grain (Feb 27, 2006)

Open Word to where your envelope is on the screen. 
Left click View.
Left click Toolbars.
Left click Drawing.
This opens a Drawing menu bar.
In this drawing menu bar is an icon that resembles a page with typing on it. As you pass the curser over it you will see that it is called Text Box.
Left click it 
Your curser turns into a cross.
Place the cross where you want to insert text on your document. 
Left click and draw a box.
Left click and you can position the box wherever you want. You can adjust the size of the box by moving the curser near the edge of the box and the cross becomes a two headed arrow, left click and move.
Type your message in the box. 
Even after you finished typing your message, you can still resize or move the box with the instructions above.


----------

